# Other health news 21/07/09



## katie (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought these were interesting:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8158847.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8155845.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8159640.stm


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Twin


----------

